# Dr. Finally Said the "S" Word....



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone. Can someone please take a look at my most recent ultrasound notes for me??

Received my ultrasounds results and my Endo's office called this morning to schedule an appt to consider having a TT (scheduler's exact words). I have Hashi's and have been very symptomatic the past 4 months (choking feeling, raspy voice, achey/tight neck, etc) and my latest TSH levels were 5.5 on a scale of 0.5-5.0 (she does test Free T3/T4, etc). I'm very fortunate in having the Endo that I do and she generally will run any test I ask her to. So when my latest TSH came back at 5.5 from 3.1 the prior month she wanted to take a look on the inside just for giggles I guess. She did state that there wasn't a need to do another FNA even if there was growth since If had two already in the past year and a half and if we went with surgery what would be the point. Guess I kinda agree on that one.

U/S 2/24/14:

Findings:

Right lobe measures 5.5x1.6x1.9 cm. 2.5x1x1.3cm hypoechoic solid nodule along te inferior right thyroid (previously 1.8x0.8x1.5cm).

Left thryoid lobe measures 5.7x1.3x1.8cm, Left lower pole heterogeneous nodule measuring 1.5x1x1cm (previously 1.3x0.7x0.8cm).

Isthmus measures 5mm. Similar 1x0.6x0.9cm nodule along the left isthmus (previously 0.7x0.4x0.8cm). No adenopathy or suspicious calcifications noted.

Could she be basing the surgey option on the fact that all three nodules had some (if not significant) growth since my last U/S six months ago?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would imagine she is thinking surgery due to the choking feeling, raspy voice etc. The nodules aren't shrinking, so it stands to reason that it won't get better with time.

Whatever the reason, REJOICE! Take that TT and run with it. You'll get your life back.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Joplin!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure they test your FT-3 and FT-4 every lab post TT and you will be able to dial your replacement in.

Take the surgery and focus on healing your body -


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

also agree with jolpin i had to wait 3 years for my ent to say i am having surgery and my lump is now over 6cm


----------



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

Finally met with the surgeon recommended by my Endo. Needless to say, surgery date has NOT been scheduled. Im so frustrated I want to cry. He matter of factly stated that despite the size of thryoid and three nodules, that the symptoms of choking, tightness and hoarse voice are not typical for a thyroid of my size. He has referred me to an ENT to make sure nothing else is going on. I really felt as if he was teling me this was al lin my head and my Endo wasted his time for sending me there. Funny, they work for the same hospital system. What should I do know??


----------

